# Good bye Patriot



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I found her on Petfinder. She was called, "Gina". A 6 month old, black and tan, puppy mill pup, being let go, "Free to good home", with papers, but no manners. I picked her up in NYC, my first time driving in the city by myself....I don't know who was more scared, me or Patriot.

She had a host of allergies, nerve issues which could have lead to becoming a fear biter, BUT she loved to please. Teaching Patriot obedience was a breeze. Hiking with Patriot was a pleasure. Loving Patriot was easy. She was such a breeze, I found and rescued another GSD, Liberty. Together, Patriot, Liberty and I hiked most of the Catskills. I don't know who enjoyed it more, me or the dogs. 

When my marriage ended, my ex-husband's only request was, "Don't take my girls." In my divorce decree, there was 10 pages dedicated to the girls care.

Patriot, today, went over the rainbow bridge. She was and always will be in my heart. I am grateful for the experience of loving her.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your faithful companion Patriot. She will definately be waiting for you at the bridge someday for that final journey. Sounds like you have many wonderful memories of your girl and that is something that cannot be taken away. Run free sweet girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

so sorry for your loss our thoughts are with you


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Hugs. A life well-lived and well-loved is all a dog could ever want. Sounds like she had a great life.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Run Free Patriot!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge, Patriot.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for taking us along your & Patriot's journey. Sounds like she was a wonderful girl. Take care.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss and hope that you find comfort in the memories of times you shared with your lovely girl.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are w/ou during this difficult and sad time.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm so sorry - I remember her and Liberty from a long time ago when you were posting.


----------

